# Kodi Needs a New Do!!



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Is his coat long enough to do a version of the modified continental ChocolateMillie put Henry into? I thought he (and Temperance) looked wonderful in it.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

I like the clip Baldr had in one of the photos Snor put up recently(Snor?). Was it a utility? Similar to Taffy's clip too. I think he may look good in that.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

FJM I think his coat would be long enough to do a modified continental. He's a mini so he's got more fluff than a standard would at that length. He'd have a short jacket right now, but it can grow! 

All the different hair styles on here have me wanting to try something new. And if I can get more practice with scissoring than thats even better!! I really like the Scandinavian puppy cut, but he doesn't have enough hair for that.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have always like the traditional Lamb clip on miniatures, too - it seems to show off the proportions well.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Someday if I ever have a male Mini, I am going to put him into a Royal Dutch.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Lots of ideas here:

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/4877-poodle-clips.html


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Salukie... I didn't need MORE ideas. I need help narrowing them down!!


----------



## LunnieDoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

You could try a lamb, not too much change but a little bit.. it's similar to what you've got going on now but with fuller legs rather than tapered, add a little flare towards the bottoms.. His body would be fairly short though, maybe 4, 5 or 7. I'm debating taking London down to a #7 lamb in this heat lately! Although i really like the Desi trim, but not all the hair that goes with it! Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

CelticKitti said:


> Salukie... I didn't need MORE ideas. I need help narrowing them down!!


Oh. Sorry. 

How 'bout the model:


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

KalaMama said:


> I like the clip Baldr had in one of the photos Snor put up recently(Snor?). Was it a utility? Similar to Taffy's clip too. I think he may look good in that.


 Thanks, I was trying for a Modern clip, but I like the longer hair. My scissoring skills are very lacking, I need a mentor, alas the one I want is not available when I am *sigh*


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

This would be a radical change but I really love the German trim.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't think I could do German... I like the fluffy ears to much! He's been in a lamb before and I liked it. 

Is the modern basically the same as the lamb but not blended in??

My dad told me he wouldn't love his grandpet if he was in a mondified continential. He wouldn't look like a boy. But I'm really starting to like the idea.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

CelticKitti said:


> I don't think I could do German... I like the fluffy ears to much! He's been in a lamb before and I liked it.
> 
> Is the modern basically the same as the lamb but not blended in??
> 
> My dad told me he wouldn't love his grandpet if he was in a mondified continential. He wouldn't look like a boy. But I'm really starting to like the idea.


My dad will say stuff like that and then he gets used to it and now if I say that I am gonna cut their hair, he will say but not too short 

Gotta love dads

Each time I told him I was gonna pierce something he would freak out and then he would see it and say that it looked nice


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

CelticKitti said:


> Is the modern basically the same as the lamb but not blended in??


The *Model* is like the lamb except no blending and longer hair on the legs.
The *Modern* is like the lamb except lots of blending and more pizazz!

Here's Jak's Saffy in a *Lamb*:










Here's Spoofan's Gunther in the *Model*:










Here's a random pic of a gorgeous dog I found on the internet in a *Modern*:










Got the pic from here: Barbone Gigante - Galerie der Weien

Hope this helps! 

.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I vote for the modern because then if I can see if I want to put my male black mini in it too! :biggrin1:

I am dying to do a continental, of course it probably wouldn't look so great on my first try...


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I am telling you this dog is never going to get a hair cut because I can't make up my mind!! 

So I like the Model, and the modified continental, and the lamb(although all the blending kinda scares me),


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

All my dogs morph....a lamb morphs into a conti, then iit gets matted and morphs into a german...so basically I go thru 3 complete styles per year x 5 true poodles. I love the variety pack.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah... but how do you decide which one to go with first!!  I don't think I'll decide until I have the clippers in my hand!! And then it might change half way through! This really shouldn't be this hard of a decision.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

You might have to resort to the good ol' Eenie-meenie-miney-mo!
:dance:


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

The model and the modern are way cool! I'm putting in my 2 cents so I can see what you decide on!!!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I really want to put him into a modified continental. And screw what every other non poodle person says about how dorky he'd look. I know I'd get some comments from a few people on the flyball team. He doesn't have good back end angulation so I'm a little concerned about that. On the other hand... it might be nice for orthopedic vet to get a good view of his knee.

I think Eenie-meenie-miney-mo will be it. Or picking them out of a hat.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm ready to see it. I love the continental. Go groom him go groom him


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

So Kodi got a bath/blow dry/grooming today.

I decided on the modified continental. BUT... I was dumb and layed the clippers on the grooming table instead of the conter behind me. And Kodi knocked them off and broke them. (I know better! I'm not really sure why I put them there) I need to order a new blade set. So for now he has a very funny shaped shaved secion on his bum and down half of one leg. 

I'm hoping a poodle friend will let me come use hers. I'll even groom a poodle or two for her in return for the clipper use!! I think thats a fair trade. I know you all are going to ask for pictures. I'll see if I can get some tomorrow in the sunlight. You can't see anything in the pictures I took tonight. Or maybe I'll just hide him away until I can finish him up.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

So here he is!! All groomed, with the help of a Mia's breeder for letting me use her clippers, and helping me set the pattern. It would have taken me 3 times as long to figure it out by myself. 

I need to sccissor the back of his jacket a bit more! Hopefully tomorrow it will be sunny and I'll be able to see what I'm doing better. And of course he got his bracelts wet this morning and they aren't fluffy. Oh well I love his bare butt!!! He's been zooming through the house all day today.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

CelticKitti said:


> I am telling you this dog is never going to get a hair cut because I can't make up my mind!!
> 
> So I like the Model, and the modified continental, and the lamb(although all the blending kinda scares me),


It will be easier to go from a model/modern/lamb or a German (had to get my vote in for that!) to a modified Continental than the other way around, right? Because you need nice leg hair for those, and you shave most of it off for the continental. I think he would look very handsome and masculine in a German.

Oops! Looks like I was a little late with my vote! He looks very handsome in his conti.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Very cute


----------

